

What Dubai's Skyscrapers & Sewage System can Teach Big Data - dbreunig
http://drewb.org/post/16593704866/what-big-data-can-learn-from-dubais-skyscrapers

======
mohene1
I was lost in the beginning as to the definition of "Big Data" and how it
relates to the sewage system demands. It would be good to answer all those
questions in the first paragraph

